# Has anyone ever recovered from an account ban?



## SunHeat (Jan 18, 2020)

UberEats account got banned due to late deliveries. And they seem to think it's OK to ban me for life. FOR LIFE!!!

How do I make a come back? Anyone had any luck?


----------



## KevKev (Jul 17, 2020)

How late?


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

N


SunHeat said:


> UberEats account got banned due to late deliveries. And they seem to think it's OK to ban me for life. FOR LIFE!!!
> 
> How do I make a come back? Anyone had any luck?


NOpe... No chance for you... 10 new ants took your spot already


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

DA08 said:


> N
> 
> NOpe... No chance for you... 10 new ants took your spot already


They'll probably do a lot better job too.


----------



## Westside Rider (Apr 12, 2020)

SunHeat said:


> UberEats account got banned due to late deliveries. And they seem to think it's OK to ban me for life. FOR LIFE!!!
> 
> How do I make a come back? Anyone had any luck?


Sign up for Menulog, Deliveroo, Easi and Doordash.


----------

